
How to handle errors in constructors without exceptions? - osopanda
http://foonathan.net/blog/2017/01/09/exceptions-constructor.html
======
crocal
There is an other approach. Don't use constructors at all. Back to good old
init() and destroy() functions, and use valgrind with automated testing and
coverage to ensure nothing gets lost. Delivered systems with zero downtime
that way (7 years and counting last time I checked)

